# 60 Speckled Trout Citations So Far.



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.
What a season its been for speskled trout. 60 is the amount of citations we have written so far this Season (10/07 th today). I 'm sure there's been plenty more at others shops. Ours have ranged from 5lbs 4oz and the largest 8lbs 4oz and we saw 2 of them. Most are being caught in the hot ditch or the cove. Baits are anything from live bull gudgeon's to shiners. Some are catching there bait (mullet) at the ditch, scaling them and the fillet them for bait. Other baits have been 5" storm Swim Shad, Bass Assassin Electric Chicken spilt tail and Berkley Gulp baits.


Greg


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

sound like we're going to have another good year too come


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info on what they are using for bait Greg....very helpful


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> Wow.
> What a season its been for speskled trout. 60 is the amount of citations we have written so far this Season (10/07 th today). I 'm sure there's been plenty more at others shops. Ours have ranged from 5lbs 4oz and the largest 8lbs 4oz and we saw 2 of them. Most are being caught in the hot ditch or the cove. Baits are anything from live bull gudgeon's to shiners. Some are catching there bait (mullet) at the ditch, scaling them and the fillet them for bait. Other baits have been 5" storm Swim Shad, Bass Assassin Electric Chicken spilt tail and Berkley Gulp baits.
> 
> 
> Greg


I want some of those fish this year. 

Keep us posted Greg


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Where's that?*

I'm in N. Va, is there a link somewhere that tells where the hot ditch and the cove are?


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Found directions*

Never mind, I did a google search and came up with the location details:

http://www.dailypress2.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14950


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Most likely youll need a boat or yak to fish the ER Hot Ditch.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yep boat needed less you know someone with a key and permission hehe:fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> Wow.
> What a season its been for speskled trout. 60 is the amount of citations we have written so far this Season (10/07 th today). I 'm sure there's been plenty more at others shops. Ours have ranged from 5lbs 4oz and the largest 8lbs 4oz and we saw 2 of them. Most are being caught in the hot ditch or the cove. Baits are anything from live bull gudgeon's to shiners. Some are catching there bait (mullet) at the ditch, scaling them and the fillet them for bait. Other baits have been 5" storm Swim Shad, Bass Assassin Electric Chicken spilt tail and Berkley Gulp baits.
> 
> 
> Greg


The ditch is on FIRE this year!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

been good to me.....27.75" release


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Gordy,

Congrats on the fish and its release!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty fish


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Bill

That is a great picture, care to tell what you got her on?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Matt,
Live gudgeon...the largest of 9 fish that day.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

God i miss the Cove. i moved to florida 2 yrs ago and found my own "cove" down here, but its good to hear that the fishing at the cove in VA is on fire.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

I have Live Gudgeons as of 2/1/08.

Greg


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Are all of them being caught around the hot ditch?


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

yep.




firebox said:


> Are all of them being caught around the hot ditch?


----------



## bull_drum (Feb 11, 2008)

Ditch citations are almost like shooting fish in a barrel, wait a second, it is exactly like shooting fish in a barrel. Ditch citations are dishonest. If you are so hard up for a citation fish that you turn in a kill citation from the ditch you should be ashamed of yourself. Any jacka$$ with a cork and a finger mullet can score one.:--|


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

bull_drum said:


> Ditch citations are almost like shooting fish in a barrel, wait a second, it is exactly like shooting fish in a barrel. Ditch citations are dishonest. If you are so hard up for a citation fish that you turn in a kill citation from the ditch you should be ashamed of yourself. Any jacka$$ with a cork and a finger mullet can score one.:--|


and just then a ray of sunlight shown itself between the clouds and fell upon my shoulder... and i sat upon my throne looking down upon the poor simpletons and they were rightly in awe


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

gus said:


> and just then a ray of sunlight shown itself between the clouds and fell upon my shoulder... and i sat upon my throne looking down upon the poor simpletons and they were rightly in awe


Well said pastor gus. I don't understand the hate from brother BULL.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

He was molested by a goat when he was a child... not been the same since.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

*bull...*


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I dont see how the " Hot ditch" is any different the .. say some other honey hole......... 
Ive fished the ditch many a time back in the day when i lived in Norfolk.. never got anything other then small guys..
But ive done extremly well in willoughby spit! i have caught 5 gray trout and 1 speck over 5 lbs there in the spring.
4 of the grays went 34 plus and over 9 lbs.
But oops thats a hot spot. Must have been " shooting fish in a barrel.
One time in band camp.. i caught a huge striper on an eel at the highh rise on the CBBT. ohh wait i was shoot ing fish ina barrel again.... then this day i was at the ches light i got a 10 lb spadefish.... damn .. wait once again i was shooting fish in a barrel..

Catching on to my drift yet? The ditch is a great place.. but its a winter spot.. the cbbt is another spot for certain times.. the ches light is unbeatable in may for big spades, the cell .. is also known for huge flounder.. hey how bout bluefish rock .. for the spring run of cobia.........
Its all about learning where and when.. you learn patterns..... Stop hating on the ditch diggers.. there just smarter then you on knowing where the big fish "might" be..
Dont like fishing where the fish are caught............. Fish in your bath tub...

Come on.. This site is for bragging, discussions, and sharing tactics..... 

Dont disgrace it with your " HATERADE"

Take your "7" posts and get a clue.

Have a great sunday.. 

Fish on


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I don't think he's hating, I just think he's stating an opinion, like it or not. That is allowed on this site. And who knows, maybe there are some other folks that feel the same way. But name calling is the ultimate form of hating here. Remember, when you point the finger, 3 are pointing back at you.....grow up, discuss the issue, don't make personal attacks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I think his comment about anyone who can catch a citation there should be ashamed, and saying any jack ass could catch a trout there is a personal attack on gordy and any one of those 60 people that registered citations there...

If yah can dish it out, yah better be ready to eat it... Bull can you share some of your hard earned citations with us?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Rockstar hit the nail on the head.....thanks.

Well went back out today with gus but this time we left the six shooter at home and brought the fully automatic. If your gonna shoot fish in a barrel....shoot a lot!

gus's 24.75"








my 26.75"








gus's 24"








my 28.25"









Again, fish were tagged and released so everyone else can have a turn with them.....let the big ones go!


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice fish guys!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pretty work*

Nice looking fish there guys!!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for turning them back into the barrel guys. Maybe they will make it out to where "real fisherman" like Mr. BULL can catch them.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice fish yah non-fishin' jack azzes!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sawwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt


Unleash the guns.......

Awsome day guys.. keep us jelouse!!



Party like a ...ROCK...ROCK .... Party like a ROCKSTAR!!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ohh yeah.. lemme Light the fire............


Dont eat them fish in a barrel.. There Glow in the dark fishies...

LMFAO..

NOT..

Awsome.. Some people actually do let the biggus go...


I TOTALLY DO....... PARTY LIKE A ROCK ROCK >> PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

sounds like yah been up late partyin' like a rockstar


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Keep it up and keep litting go so i can catch them on the way out of the bay. LOL


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hehe.:beer:... You know it .
Lack of :fishing: Has me dillusional ..
Fish on Fellow fisherpeople


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I don't think he's hating, I just think he's stating an opinion, like it or not. That is allowed on this site. And who knows, maybe there are some other folks that feel the same way. But name calling is the ultimate form of hating here. Remember, when you point the finger, 3 are pointing back at you.....grow up, discuss the issue, don't make personal attacks.



Amen brother ... hey, when you catch the right place at the right time, there are a ton of places that seem like shooting fish in a barrel ... unfortunately there are more than sufficient skunks to balance it out over time


----------



## bull_drum (Feb 11, 2008)

Blah-blah-blah. I fish the ditch on a pretty regular basis and have scored my fair share of big specks and it is fun, but I have to call a spade a spade. It's kind of like a fat chick at a bar. All you really have to do is show up, put in a little effort and next thing you know, you are bragging to your buddies, but nobody is really impressed. Enjoy.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*croakers*

I'm ready for the James River bridge croakers . HAS anybody heard when the pier is going to open. Has anybody even heard about any being caught this year.


----------

